# Sparrow in Need!



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Today at work around 10:30am a lady knocked on the window in the cat room I was working in then held up a small box, I unlocked the door for her since we only open to the public at 11am. She explained that she had a small bird that was struggling around in her yard yesterday afternoon that she caught and cared for. When I looked at the bird it was missing all its tail feathers and its left leg is snaped! The bone seems to have overlaped and I'll be setting it after I let her settle down. The only worry I have is that when I pintched the toes on that foot they didn't respond. So basically I could set the leg but the foot would be paralized. Also when she came in she did have some blood around her mouth but I did notice the her top beak is loose, must have hit it really hard and damaged it. I did wash the blood away with no difficulty. 
I'm putting the little one up on my webshots:
http://pets.webshots.com/album/554122453KImoSZ 
Well I'm going to go see if a can get it to eat something. It was drinking today at 1pm.
Thanks for any and all help!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Hilary,

Best of luck w/this little sparrow. Considering what he's been through, his eyes look pretty bright in the pics. If you set the leg and it heals, couldn't he possibly regain feeling in the toes? I really hope he makes it. Is he a fledgling? I thought I saw some yellow on the side of his mouth. Is he eating on his own at all?

Thanks for all your doing.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Even if feeling in the foot doesn't come back, maybe a good pet home could be located?

As long as it is eating/drinking, I'd just give it time. If he's able to fly, he might be able to have a really good life in a pet home.

Best of luck! -hilly


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hey guys,
Leslie, I think it is a fledgeling cause of the mouth also. But I don't know too much about sparrows so it's kinda touch and go right now. I was talking to my sister (4th year nursing student) and she said if the leg is set properly the feeling may come back which is what I though also. I didn't set it tonight cause this little one nearly died on me tonight! While I was taking the pictures it was getting so upset I thought it was going to have a heart attack. I let it settle down before I posted anything just in case it did pass away. It is also very late for it (9:30pm) and it's sleeping right now peacefully. AND I need some one to hold it so I can have both hands to set the leg.
Hilly, I hope that this little one will just last the night.lol But I did get an offer from a co-worker that wanted it. My pigeons are used to small birds (Keys LOVES chick-a-dees) so I could keep it in my new loft. We'll just have to wait n' see.
Thanks 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the update Hilary. I hope he makes it too. Sparrows are very fragile, certainly not like pigeons. You were right to let him rest. I hope you have success setting the leg tomorrow. Is he eating on his own or accepting food from you?

Have a good night.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck with the sparrow, Hilary. I hope the setting of the leg goes well and that we'll have a happy outcome. Even if it doesn't heal perfectly, as long as the little one makes it, I'd consider that a very happy outcome.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hillary, 


Ohhhh...poor little Sparrow...

Feet and Toes will be numb or overshadowed by the trauma of the Leg issue in times like this...so I would never bother even testing Feet or Toes when Legs are broken or badly sprained or when a Bird has been really wacked by a a Car or other...

I used to see Vets do this, with a Haemostat or 'Clamp', then they'd frown when the Bird did not register the pinch, and I finally said "What do you expect?!!! The Bird has a Broken Leg for Pete's sake! and of course they could care less at this point if you pinch their foot or toe!"


Anyway, nerves do get messed up in many kinds of mis-haps, and often tend to come back well given time.


If that Leg is set right, and it's circulation can proceed well enough, and if it heals well, they will almost certainly regain a normal or at least decent feeling and use and everything else in the Foot and Toes.

Late adolescent Sparrows seem tougher than younger ones for surviveing things like this, and less spooked and freightened and stressed than most adults...unless emaciated or ill of course...so, this is in his favor I'd say, if he had been healthy and well fed up previous.


Missing Tails usually mean Cats or more likely Dogs in my book, and a strong and wiley Bird to escape...but what seems like collision damage to his Beak area is odd, but maybe got it in the attack or pounce if on hard ground or pavement...

Oh, I hope he can eat allright, since prying the Beak open to force-feed will not be good for it's injury there, for it to heal...


I sure wish you the best with him...!

Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Sorry everyone but the little one died this morning when I was getting ready for work. 
I have to go now really busy today
Talk to ya later
HDS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Hilary. You've sure been having a rough time of it lately with your rescues. I hope you won't get too discouraged. Sometimes you just get a run of bad luck. 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hilary, I am so sorry. You're an angel for giving all those sweet vritters a chance.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Hilary. I know you did your best.

Hope you have (had) a better day ahead of you.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hilary I'm so sorry. Thank you for doing what you could for him.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Keys & Eyegone said:


> Sorry everyone but the little one died this morning when I was getting ready for work.
> I have to go now really busy today
> Talk to ya later
> HDS


I'm sorry this lovely little lady didn't make it.

Well, we can't save 'em all. - It's sad. but it's true.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone,
My day was a bad one, one of my favorite cats had to be put down; then an owner request euth. that got one of the staff biten. Although my night did go well. I entered Belle, my pit-bull, into an obedance competion and she came 4th! I was sooooo happy! I was just happy she walked through the doors (afraid of doors) and walked around with strange people. I couldn't be prouder of her right now!
Well I have to run again.
Thanks again and talk to ya later.
Hilary Dawn


----------

